# fat head minnow care



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I just found out that I have fathead minnows and I don't know much about there care as I only have had bettas, rasboar, guppies, and other tropical fish I am getting a 10g tank but don't know if it should be a long or tall tank I want to get it right as my friend said that fatheads are not to be keep in a tank but I have not read any where that said that they need a pond setting to do good dose a 10g have the room for four fathead minnows and is it normal for them to get darker then when you got them I love my oddball fish and want to do everything right by them I have had gold fish in the past but they were the feeder kind these fat heads or rosey reds or from a friend as he didn't know what he had he thought they where gold fish but I post a pix on here to find out what they were as I didn't know what they were thanks to all who helped me id these guys I want to set up the tank as close to where they come form as possible as I don't want to wake up to a fish full of rocks as they like to hang out at the bottom of the qt tank I don't know if this is a sign to watch them or they or if they are not use to there new digges yet thanks for all the help


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

A 10g is fine for four fathead minnows. 

Rosy red is just a colour variation. 

They're very hardy and have no problems dealing with temperature variations, so a heater isn't necessary. Room temperature is perfect. 

They're probably adjusting to the new environment right now. Give them some places to hide so they'll feel more secure. I also should note that fathead minnows swim near the middle to bottom of the tank, so that's normal.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You probably will need a bigger tank in the future I found information saying they reach 3 inches. So I would say at least a 20 long. They are fast swimming fish like giant danios and will want to race back and forth. Petco has $1 per gallon sale going on so get your 20 long while you can get it cheap. Here's some info to read

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Live Food, Fathead Minnows.htm


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

While I agree with you Jada, bigger is always better, Bandit had these fish unexpectedly given to him by a "friend". If a 10 gallon is the best you can manage then go for it. Just make sure it's a standard 10 gallon, 20"x10"x12", stay away from a hex or anything fancy. These guys will need as much surface area as you can give them. 

One plus is rosy reds are a real good fish to cycle a tank with.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

MikeG14 I would say yes because they are really hard to kill I have not got a tank yet anyway I am limited by space I have them in a qt that is not even a 1g I do take care of them they still will not eat anything any ideas on what I can do


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

They still may be a little stressed. What temperature is the QT tank at? If they aren't eating be sure to remove any uneaten food with a turkey baster. Keeping up your water quality in such a small container will be critical until you get them into their new home.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I do a full water change every 24 hours or so just to safe they r black as night right now I will see if I can get a pix they r the oddest fish I have had I tank u very much for all the help


----------

